# My one rescue! ^^



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Okie here is a lil guy i just couldnt leave behind. He was half dead in the store and i am not usually a rescue type person as i have way too much going on at home already... lol
But i thought i would give it a shot...
My sister also tried to save a white vt but he didnt make it :/
I almost lost mine too, he was resting on his side and barely breathing when i got him home.

Before photos..
Mr. Skinny winny









And him now 

























Thanks for looking :3


----------



## ranmasatome (Mar 14, 2006)

wow.. in that third photo he looks almost translucent lavender!! cool!!
Looks like he's lost his marbles eh...
Thanks for sharing, i enjoyed them..


----------



## kweenshaker (Mar 11, 2006)

he's beautiful!! and looks very healthy - well done


----------



## Thistle (Jun 4, 2006)

Congratz on a successful rescue.


----------



## nightowl1350 (Mar 19, 2006)

He looks great now.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Thanks guys  he was a nice surprize.....since i thought i purchased a grey fish. lol


----------

